# Barrel roll with b-707



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2005)

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

Now _that's_ something you don't see everyday! 

Btw, that Tex Johnson fellow sounds like Jimmy Stewart. 
And isn't the narrator Robert Vaughn?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

I'd like to see someone doing that with an A380


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> I'd like to see someone doing that with an A380



It would de-bond!


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

They tested wing deflection the other week on the A380 and achieved 20ft before it broke


----------



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

wow thats amazing he treats it like a fighter lol,if you look to your left passengers you will see erm make that if you look upside down to the left


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

Anyone want to hazzard a guess how much altitude he lost????

Looks almost like a 1000 ft........

Jesus........


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Hard to guage without a reference, but it does looks like a LOT of altitude.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Wow thats pretty amazing...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

Remember the 747 landing I posted about 3 months ago??? Here it is again for the newbs.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

No matter how many times I see that, it still makes me shake my head. Man!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Yesh thats one amazing bit of footage...


----------

